
Hoping to avoid injuries, computer gamers get physical training - shahryc
https://www.wsj.com/articles/drop-the-pizza-pick-up-the-weights-videogamers-get-in-shape-1539276694
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/GAapY](http://archive.is/GAapY)

------
overcast
This goes for basically any living creature. Exercise is massively beneficial.
Just doing daily pushups will alleviate the majority of back pains people have
from sitting at the computer all day.

